# Solarforce S2200 Cree MT-G2 2200 lumens



## Blitzwing (May 8, 2013)

Solar force are really on fire of late. This one will not be real budgetary but as Solar force seem to get shunted here all the time I thought I would just put this news here.

http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=109


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 8, 2013)

That is both awesome and sexy...

Sent from my Galaxy Tab II. Please excuse typos because the kaybkard on this thing is terrible!


----------



## Imon (May 8, 2013)

-->  --> :sigh: -->:mecry:

My story in pictures. 

Joking aside, this is really cool. I've always wanted to try out the CREE MT-G2. 
Can't wait for the reviews.


----------



## Blitzwing (May 11, 2013)

$140US bro-tatoes.


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 11, 2013)

I don't understand why, if the S2200 G2 is 2200 lumens, why the S1100 with XM-L U2 is half that at 1100 lumens. Anyone?


----------



## AmperSand (May 11, 2013)

No way anyone is going to get 2200 lumens from a single xm-l or xm-l2.
By using the MT-G2 is the reason its possible.


----------



## Imon (May 12, 2013)

The surface area of the MT-G2 is massive. I think it has three times more surface area than the XM-L.


----------



## LilKevin715 (May 12, 2013)

Kevin1322 said:


> I don't understand why, if the S2200 G2 is 2200 lumens, why the S1100 with XM-L U2 is half that at 1100 lumens. Anyone?



MT-G2


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 12, 2013)

LilKevin715 said:


> MT-G2



Yeah, I realized about 5 minutes after I posted it that I was thinking the XP-G2, not the MT-G2 haha. I have been looking for the thread the last two days so I could change it, but it wouldn't come up in a search. Just a little embarrassing haha.


----------



## Imon (May 12, 2013)

Well, the pricing is now out.

So much for budget ... it's $140 on Solarforce's sales website.


----------



## LilKevin715 (May 12, 2013)

Considering how much output you get for the money I'd say its a pretty good deal. Of course its all relative though as to what we define as budget.


----------



## AFireInside (May 13, 2013)

No reviews out so took the plunge and ordered one. Was deciding between this and the 7G10, but this was cheaper and looks much better to me


----------



## Imon (May 13, 2013)

AFireInside said:


> No reviews out so took the plunge and ordered one. Was deciding between this and the 7G10, but this was cheaper and looks much better to me



Make sure to post pics and beamshots!


----------



## AFireInside (May 13, 2013)

Will do!  Have a TK75, L2N XM-L and EA4, to compare it to and a few other bigguns on the way (TM26 and TN31)


----------



## msim (May 14, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing some reviews!


----------



## Greenbean (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DBCstm (May 18, 2013)

I couldn't resist either. Had just read a review on the S1100 and checked at Solarforce for the price, saw the S2200 with that honkin big emitter and took the leap. It's enroute from SanFrancisco to Texas as I speak.


----------



## harro (May 22, 2013)

DBCstm said:


> I couldn't resist either. Had just read a review on the S1100 and checked at Solarforce for the price, saw the S2200 with that honkin big emitter and took the leap. It's enroute from SanFrancisco to Texas as I speak.



Ordered mine on the 19th. Got an email saying they are on holidays until 30/05/13 from Jo. Anything between 19th and 30th will be shipped on or after 30th. Dunno if its just Solarforce or if its a public holiday. Ohh well, just have to wait a bit longer......


----------



## DBCstm (May 22, 2013)

I ordered mine just a few hours before they made that announcement. Got it in 6 days! 




S2200 Mega Reflector by genie in a black box, on Flickr




MT-G2 Beautiful by genie in a black box, on Flickr




MT-G2 S2200 Up Close and Personal by genie in a black box, on Flickr




S2200 vs HD2010 by genie in a black box, on Flickr




S2200 CRI comparison by genie in a black box, on Flickr




DBC_May 20, 2013_222123 by genie in a black box, on Flickr


----------



## Blitzwing (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the pics.

The S2200 appears to be underwhelming on all counts. 

What's your opinion?


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 22, 2013)

It doesn't look like they're driving it very hard - 3A at most. The MT-G2 really does need a lot more juice to shine.


----------



## Imon (May 22, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> It doesn't look like they're driving it very hard - 3A at most. The MT-G2 really does need a lot more juice to shine.



I think it depends on the voltage right?
With 3x18650 in series it should be about 11V.

The MT-G2 6V




9 and 36V




Flux characteristics of the MT-G2 9V @735 mA.




Pics from: CREE MT-G2 Data Sheet

Just interpreting the 9V graph it looks like you can expect around 2000 lumens from 2A of current (from the brightest bin of course).
Boy, I sure hope I didn't misread the graph!


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 23, 2013)

We need a tail cap measurement then, to work out what the power draw is.

A measurement at the LED would tell us if it's a 6v or 9v chip, too.


----------



## DBCstm (May 23, 2013)

Lo shows .08 Med shows .700 and Hi shows 2.11A


----------



## DBCstm (May 23, 2013)

Oh, and for the record...the shots of the bookshelf were using an auto setting to control brightness, this was done to show the CRI of the MT-G2 as compared to my other lights. The beamshot on the ceiling was at 8' (on the floor of an 8'6" room) aimed at 12" square white styrofoam ceiling tiles. The comparison to an HD2010 was against a highly modified light using an XM-L T6 @ 5000K pulling 2.88A from an Q-Lite Driver utilizing an 18A capable IMR26650 Powerizer cell. This light has copper spring bypasses, a copper SinkPAD...every trick I could pull off to upgrade it's output save for adding chips to the driver (which I've done but am waiting for components to allow the mounting of a 105C with 4 extra chips)

So, No, it doesn't look underwhelming in any circumstance. It looks impressive! Massive beam, very smooth with incredible tint and good throw while providing tons of spill at the same time. It will light up about a third of the visitors side bleachers at a High School stadium from about 175 yds away.

Edit: The text in the HD2010 comparison says the 24-105 lens was at 150mm, oops! Typo obviously, the lens was at 105mm.


----------



## DBCstm (May 23, 2013)

Blitzwing, did you click on any pics and look at them larger in Flickr? They are high resolution images and very large to show detail. In the comparison shots, it's 260 yds to the road that our drive opens onto. The fence post plainly visible is almost 280 yds away, this from the largest floodiest emitter in a flashlight. The S1100 has the XM-L2 emitter and reaches some 750yds. Remember when everyone said the XM-L was too large to throw? The MT-G2 makes it look tiny. Pretty impressive feat.


----------



## mesa232323 (May 23, 2013)

You just made the triple nichia 219 look great.


----------



## DBCstm (May 23, 2013)

Lol mesa, I didn't do it...it just looks great! Use that one a lot to take macro photo's, usually on Lo or sometimes Med.

I found out tonight that, on a dark night like tonight is, the S2200 throws further than I thought. Not a tight beam, but it puts light downrange. The control shot shows there is a light illuminating the US flag, but you can't see the barn. The shot with the S2200 on Hi shows the barn...at 607 yards! 




DBC_May 23, 2013_221218 by genie in a black box, on Flickr




DBC_May 23, 2013_221257 by genie in a black box, on Flickr

And at 97 yards to the red oil drum...




DBC_May 23, 2013_221437 by genie in a black box, on Flickr

These are much bigger on Flickr, see for yourself how much light is 600+ yards downrange with a floody light. Pretty impressive I'd say. Makes me decide to clear a space on the shelf for this big ol chunk of light.


----------



## Imon (May 23, 2013)

What are you using to measure the distance?
Do you have a laser rangefinder?


----------



## harro (May 24, 2013)

For a $140 light, thats pretty impressive. Would you describe it as throwy as a S1100, but with decent transition to spill and a reasonable flood to boot ?? We've got to remember its not as expensive as, i guess... a, SR95S-UT, or a PH40. When mine shows up, i'll post some S1100 and TN31 shots side by side also.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DBCstm (May 24, 2013)

Distance measurements based on how far various sized chunks of cp can be thrown. 

Just kidding! Google Earth is graciously supplying the numbers.

I don't have an S1100 to compare it to, wish I did! Was even considering trading this one for it's lil bro but not anymore. Yeah, I'm impressed. Cleared shelf space and it's now front and center, ready to grab for use.


----------



## DBCstm (May 24, 2013)

Harro, I'd like to see that comparison, would really like to see what kind of reach the S1100 has. 700 yds is truly a good distance for a stock light! Will be interesting to see if it hits that mark set by Solarforce and how that appears to the eye.

The shot's last night were a bit tough, we've got road construction going on all over the county and it was very humid, threatening rain. So there was stuff flying in the beam like the air is a sediment bowl or something. Along with the humid haze this bad boy was creating a lot of air disturbance to try and see through.

I'm looking for the opportunity to shoot beamshots on a football field with orange pylons set up for distance markers. That should give a great perspective on depth and width of the beam. Seems like these days even the small towns have million dollar fields/field houses and locked fences all around em, gonna have to find someone with Authority to get keyed up on bada$$ lights. 

I also just got my Panasonic cells in and charged, so I'll see if there's any measurable output difference on these cells vs the AW's I've been running. Will return with that info as it becomes available.


----------



## Greenbean (May 24, 2013)

*Pretty please enlighten me as to your camera settings....

I finally got a little camera and just need some starting points to get an accurate beamshot at night...*


----------



## DBCstm (May 24, 2013)

I use Manual mode when doing beamshots, especially comparison shots. These one of the red drum was taken with my little camera, the Canon G1X in Manual at 1/8 sec f/2.8 ISO 800, the barn shots were zoomed at 112mm .6 sec f/5.8 at 800ISO. I try to watch the monitor and simulate what I'm seeing, checking it on the LCD before and after the shot. Camera on a tripod of course.


----------



## DBCstm (May 24, 2013)

Tried the Panasonic NCR18650PD cells and it actually has a bit lower pull at the tail than the AW 18650 2600mAh Protected cell. The AW's pull 2.21A, the Panny's 2.06A...both on Hi of course. Also, the unprotected cell isn't tight in the carrier, whereas the protected cells are more snug being a bit longer. So, that's 3 big pro's for keeping the AW's in the light which is exactly what I plan on doing. More power, better fit, protected cell.


----------



## harro (May 24, 2013)

DBCstm said:


> Harro, I'd like to see that comparison, would really like to see what kind of reach the S1100 has. 700 yds is truly a good distance for a stock light! Will be interesting to see if it hits that mark set by Solarforce and how that appears to the eye.
> 
> The shot's last night were a bit tough, we've got road construction going on all over the county and it was very humid, threatening rain. So there was stuff flying in the beam like the air is a sediment bowl or something. Along with the humid haze this bad boy was creating a lot of air disturbance to try and see through.


Know what you mean. We've got some nice quiet country roads with trees and shoulder markers to give some perspective and distance no's. I'll throw the TK70 into the mix when i take my shots. Sony Cybershot HX200V @ 5sec, ISO 100, F4.5, and a tripod and auto W/B, and however long it takes my S2200 to show up after 30-05-13.
Cheers


----------



## Greenbean (May 24, 2013)

Thanks so much, 

I'll start there and see what I can make work.


----------



## Stereodude (May 25, 2013)

So how is a $140 light considered a budget light? Seems like this thread should be in a different subforum.


----------



## DBCstm (May 25, 2013)

Isn't a Multi-Million Dollar budget still a budget? And compared to $300 lights, this one fits the savings conscious for it's build, it's heft, it's tint, and of course it's output.

With a name like StereoDude I should ask, do you want a budget stereo or a kick-a$$ stereo? Not meaning to be provocative, but asking you to consider that quality and quantity come at a premium in all things. This light delivers premium in multiple categories. Held in the hand (yes, I have one...the 9th one made actually) it exudes professional high quality workmanship. They do call it a spotlight (says so right on the tailcap) and as a spotlight, it's pretty darn cheap.

< steppin down


----------



## Stereodude (May 25, 2013)

Uh... I'm a little confused. Are you arguing that it's a budget light or isn't. It's not a low cost light. It doesn't appear to be a low quality light. I'm quite impressed with the fit, finish, and build quality of the Solarforce L2P P60 hosts I have. I'm not arguing it's an overpriced crappy light. I'm arguing that this thread shouldn't be relegated to this less frequented corner of CPF because it's not a "cheap" no-name low quality light.


----------



## DBCstm (May 25, 2013)

Ah, a bit of misconception on both our parts it seems. I see now that you're saying this might be lost in a budget corner when it's deserving of more attention. Sorry, didn't get that the first time.

This S2200 is like an L2P on steroids. Build quality and finish are top notch. Thicker more robust construction as befitting it's size and designated target audience. So yes, I see your point...by putting it in a "less frequented corner of CPF" it's being done an injustice.

Sorry about that, I'm just very impressed with this light (my first large light with massive output and multiple cells) and was too quick to go to it's defense. I do know that a lot of people consider "budget" to mean cheap. But, I consider budget to mean that the potential must meet the price point, no frills that don't deliver anything or big names that only drive up the price without making the product actually perform better. For me, budget means you're getting what you're paying for. And yeah, unfortunately, many of the "budget" lights are in need of some fixes to even get them to work. (Just had to repair the spring soldering in a tailcap switch due to cold joints in an $8 P60 host)

So, to clarify, this light deserves front and center attention. It's build quality and excellence of tint put it up there in competition with virtually any light made, bar none. That's my opinion. Sorry I misunderstood. And for the record, I do know what excellence is. I have a newly acquired and much anticipated Photon Fanatic light that is outstanding and superb. With the bar being set so high, Solarforce is doing excellent production work and thier engineers are paying attention.

Dale


----------



## Stereodude (May 25, 2013)

No worries, my first post could have been more clear. I'm looking forward to seeing some more reviews of the S2200.


----------



## DBCstm (May 25, 2013)

Anything in particular you'd like to know about it? I have no experience in doing reviews so don't know where to start. But I do have the ability to take excellent pictures and have the light in hand. Or, Foy at BudgetLightForum has done a review of the S1100 which is virtually the same light save for the emitter, orange peel reflector, and slightly altered UI in the driver. That review can be seen here: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/21272


----------



## DBCstm (May 26, 2013)

Let's try a video of the S2200 blowing out a 2012 Ford Escapes headlights, both low and high beams...

Ok, that didn't work. Anyone know how to bring a vid from Flickr into CPF?

How about a link? http://www.flickr.com/photos/dbcustom/8841575396/


----------



## Blitzwing (May 27, 2013)

That's more like it!


----------



## DBCstm (May 27, 2013)

My wife is recovering from surgery so wasn't able to help me. I had to drive, work the camera and aim the light....so I used my little Canon G1X instead of a manual video camera that's much larger and more difficult to use. The G1X sets the white balance and focus at start-up, so the video is set for the low beams on the Escape. The driving lights were also on. But this is why the S2200 seems blue by comparison to the headlights. It's not blue, it's a nice warm white...almost pure white just a bit of a warmth to it that makes it ideal. Beyond the railroad tracks the road climbs a small hill, I was trippin on the flashlight cause it was lighting up the lane markers all the way up the hill, which doesn't show real clearly in the video. The hill is some 700 yds from where I was flicking the hi beams on in comparison, at any rate this S2200 puts out a WHOLE LOT OF LIGHT!


----------



## Stereodude (May 27, 2013)

DBCstm said:


> Anything in particular you'd like to know about it? I have no experience in doing reviews so don't know where to start.


Well, I'd like to see the output vs. runtime graphs that show the light output vs. time to see how well regulated it is.


----------



## DBCstm (May 27, 2013)

Comfychair did tests on his and says that it stays in regulation throughout the battery life, all the way to the red light in the mode selector switch. When you do the math, it makes sense...3 cells in series will run down to 3V each and still be well over the 6.3Vf of the emitter. Someone else makes a light with MT-G2 utilizing 4 cells in 2S2P configuration which doesn't work so well...within 15 minutes or so that one drops out of regulation.

I've run mine for 15-17 minutes and it didn't change in output, the middle of the light where the emitter is (the forward switch area) and the head started warming up ever so slightly, just enough to be able to feel it.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 10, 2013)

If I understand the Solarforce literature correcty, this light's side switch only controls the modes and can't be used to simply turn the light on/off. Do you have to use the tailswitch to always turn the light on/off? 

If that is so that is the one thing keeping me from getting this or any of the new MT-G2 lights out there. This one looks the best to me compared to the Crelant and Niwalker. The Crelant's UI is unacceptable to me and the Niwalker only works via magnetic control ring. Those UI's are fine for general purpose but not for a light to be used on duty for patrol work for a variety of reasons. 

Thanks for posting all the info on this, it does look like a great light/value. The style is nice, too.


----------



## DBCstm (Jun 10, 2013)

You're correct. On/Off at the tail, modes on the side switch which also shows battery charge. This light has been tested to have great regulation, keeping full brightness the life of the batteries compared to it's competition going out of regulation in ~15 minutes then dimming gradually. I'm loving mine! I made a paracord lanyard, easily reach the tailswitch with my thumb. Not a problem, just a different way of doing it. I don't have large hands at all, and reaching that switch while maintaining direction just simply isn't an issue. I did run mine for about 15 minutes and got IR Gun readings of 127º at the finned area and 272º when pointed at the emitter! Yeah, it's kickin!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I still might have to get this to try out if anything. The tint is neutral white, correct?


----------



## DBCstm (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, a very beautiful slightly warm white. One of those that you have to see to appreciate. It's in between the Nichia 219 4500K 92 CRI and the Nichia 219 5000K in tint. Right down my alley!  As a massive emitter, the hot spot is quite wide, but I've also found that the tint doesn't seem to change from Lo to Hi, which is pretty cool too. Here's a beam shot at 97 yds. The red 55 gal oil drum is the target. Taken with a Canon G1X and settings chosen to represent what the eye sees. Compared to other lights, the tint is just white. Compared to a cars headlights, it appears more blue. In the car headlight comparison (it's brighter than the high beams on a 2012 Ford Escape) is the only time I've seen it appear bluish, but the headlights were so orange in appearance it's no wonder. 


DBC_June 05, 2013_212455 by genie in a black box, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 12, 2013)

That is nice to hear about the tint as I am a big Nichia 219 fan and always buy neutral white light, anymore. If a company doesn't offer neutral white I just don't buy their product. That looks like a very useful beam with a good deal of output, too. That is great of you to take the time to post the pics/info for others to have more reference on this new light.


----------

